# The Skunk in my attic?



## computer07 (Oct 20, 2008)

I hang ma buds in my attic and ma house smells like buds, what can i throw up there to decrease the smell?


----------



## The Toker (Oct 20, 2008)

Ona Block is a semi-solid odor neutralizing agent that slowly releases to eliminate any airborne smells. Made from a complex formula, it uses essential oil technology to destroy a wide spectrum of organic and non-organic odors. Not a masking agent; it neutralizes odor.


----------



## computer07 (Oct 20, 2008)

AAAHHH.... i did the diy 5 gallon bucket odor neutralizer deally....Sweet , problem solved!!


----------



## bulldog74 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ona blocks work well for small amounts.  Invest in a carbon air scrubber or make one yourself.  A negative ion machine will cleane the air but you may notise that your finished bud smell less stinky.


----------

